# Chicago, IL - ACC - Hercules - Gorgeous LH male



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

POSTED 3/5/11 on PetFinder
* To meet this dog and possibly adopt any of these great dogs, please visit Chicago Animal Care & Control in person at 2741 S. Western Ave in Chicago. The shelter is open for adoptions Monday through Friday from 4pm to 7pm and on Saturdays and Sundays from noon to 3, and 4 to 7. **The dogs' adoption fee is $65, which includes their spay/neuter surgery, rabies, distemper and bordatella vaccines, heartworm-testing, city license, de-worming and microchip. It is always best to come into the shelter, but if you have specific questions about any of the pets at CACC, please call Patty Cerny, adoption volunteer, at (773) 230-2542 or email at [email protected].









*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorgeous coloring on that handsome boy......
___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for Hercules


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

He is stunning!

Petfinder link: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18847048


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunday bump for Herc......
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to say that I was down at Chicago ACC on Saturday and did not see this dog
in either the "for rescues only room (E)" or "general room for public viewing (A)". 
Maybe he is in a different room? 
Anyone know what rescue pulled?? I'm sure someone must have...
A friend may be heading down there tomorrow and I will ask her to check on him.
If someone else has a good contact down there please check on him too...thanks


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

A friend I have from another rescue is heading down this Thurs.to CACC (Last week I had asked another rescue to check on him but they did not see him). 
I really doubt this boy is there but he is on Petfinder still. A rescue 
would have pulled him by now.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

CACC Transport reported: Belgian Tervuren/mix was pulled by rescue.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy...looks a lot like Stosh.


----------

